# This ones for all you gear whores



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

ridiculous! i gotta see him on his regular setup.
i always believed it's the rider and not the gear but the right gear for the kind of riding you wanna do sure does help beginners(me) get things down


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> After reading some of the crap around here about how certain gear makes the rider...I present THIS!


No disrespect intended, and Yeah,.. OK! It's a limp dick, bendy piece of plastic shit, and he does a decent job of riding it! But seriously,.. Those ETT guy's were riding _2 by 4's_!!!!!

...Honest to god, 2 inch thick, *two by fucking fours!!!!!!*

I don't need to see _anything_ else to convince me that with great riders,..

*Skill = Rider > Gear!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

JeffreyCH said:


> After reading some of the crap around here about how certain gear makes the rider...I present THIS!


yeah every person who is on this forum saying "i need a new board because i cant do (insert trick here)"
needs to watch this


----------



## scott_murray (May 5, 2013)

since joining this forum Ive learned to hate all my gear and want all new stuff. also watching "we ride" made me realize if people were better than me 30 years ago with a plank for a board, i should probably get better before getting nicer gear.


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Not to drift off into semantics and philosophical stances, but doesn't this video underscore the argument for good gear to some extent?

A $1,000 setup is not going to take the weekend warrior beyond his own limitations, but I bet this dude could kill it a bit harder with a real board and bindings. Just sayin.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Fergatron2000 said:


> A $1,000 setup is not going to take the weekend warrior beyond his own limitations, but I bet this dude could kill it a bit harder with a real board and bindings. Just sayin.


I have a feeling he does.....:dunno:


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

Shit that board is so good, I want one


But really how the fuck did he do that.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> No disrespect intended, and Yeah,.. OK! It's a limp dick, bendy piece of plastic shit, and he does a decent job of riding it! But seriously,.. Those ETT guy's were riding _2 by 4's_!!!!!
> 
> ...Honest to god, 2 inch thick, *two by fucking fours!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Man, I gotta find that vid.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Man, I gotta find that vid.


Hey there Sabatoa, i'm at work n posting this from my slow assed 3G iPhone or I'd search n post the link for you, but the thread is just titled,
ETT. pretyy sure its in the vid forum section!

Definitely a worthwhile watch!!!!!:thumbsup:

(...BTW, happy to hear your recovery seems to be going well!)


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

As requested... 

Got Wood? Pinewood Derby Snowboard: Every Third Thursday - YouTube


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> As requested...
> 
> Got Wood? Pinewood Derby Snowboard: Every Third Thursday - YouTube


Dude hit 55mph on a damn 2x4.

fml, lol


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> ...Honest to god, 2 inch thick, *two by fucking fours!!!!!!*


You do know that 2x4's are only 1.5" thick right :cheeky4:



Kevin137 said:


> As requested...
> 
> Got Wood? Pinewood Derby Snowboard: Every Third Thursday - YouTube


Thanks for posting that, hilarious, best quote "I went 55mph on a 2x4" :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> You do know that 2x4's are only 1.5" thick right :cheeky4:


OMG! You're right! I forgot! 

In that case,.. I retract my previous statement! _ANY_ pussy can ride a 1.5 inch thick two by four!!!!!


:cheeky4: ...back atcha!!!!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Both videos are pretty rad in my book.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> OMG! You're right! I forgot!
> 
> In that case,.. I retract my previous statement! _ANY_ pussy can ride a 1.5 inch thick two by four!!!!!
> 
> ...


RIGHT!! Takes a real man to handle that extra half inch...errrr...:blink:


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

koi said:


> Both videos are pretty rad in my book.


x2.........


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> As requested...
> 
> Got Wood? Pinewood Derby Snowboard: Every Third Thursday - YouTube


Embedded






The blowhole on the back of the one board was hilarious. I want one.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> The blowhole on the back of the one board was hilarious. I want one.


Yeah, same here I think the only problem with his was that he drilled the hole straight down. I think if you angled it more you could get it to go behind you and spray others.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

koi said:


> Yeah, same here I think the only problem with his was that he drilled the hole straight down. I think if you angled it more you could get it to go behind you and spray others.


That could be really amusing to do with an old rental board just to see... Haha


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

yeah, I think my next retired board may have a little exploratory surgery performed on before it becomes wall art or a picnic table.


----------



## Upwards (Jul 10, 2012)

reppin 218 Minnesnowta:yahoo:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Upwards said:


> reppin 218 Minnesnowta:yahoo:


What??:dizzy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> What??:dizzy:


Got the impression, that posts get increasingly weird then more its off season... :laugh:


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

My guess? Rider in the vid is from Minnesota, and 218 is a Minnesota area code.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Peyto said:


> My guess? Rider in the vid is from Minnesota, and 218 is a Minnesota area code.


As good a guess as any.
But if we have to make a guess like that, I still think the post was WAY too cryptic.
Perhaps the poster could jump in here and clarify what the hell he means??:dunno:


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

The penny board Signal does is pretty damn hilarious


----------



## Upwards (Jul 10, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> As good a guess as any.
> But if we have to make a guess like that, I still think the post was WAY too cryptic.
> Perhaps the poster could jump in here and clarify what the hell he means??:dunno:


the post was aimed towards OP, 218 is in fact the area code. And this was filmed in Minnesota.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Upwards said:


> the post was aimed towards OP, 218 is in fact the area code. And this was filmed in Minnesota.


Pretty sure he said "Mammoth" at the start of the video...


----------



## Upwards (Jul 10, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Pretty sure he said "Mammoth" at the start of the video...


If he did, I didn't catch that either way. Colton Maddy and the crew are out of Duluth Minnesota, most of this is filmed in MN anyways.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Upwards said:


> If he did, I didn't catch that either way. Colton Maddy and the crew are out of Duluth Minnesota, most of this is filmed in MN anyways.


I'm gonna have to watch it again, I've skied Spirit plenty, but only rode there once...


----------

